# Fine/Elegant/Swiss Pen Kits: Where to Find?



## WildcatHollow

I'd like to make a very fine, elegant pen kit for my daughter's graduation. I've read that there are Swiss or German made very fine pen kits. 

I've Googled all the possible variations, and still can't find a supplier.

Where could I go online to find the finest, most elegant (and probably most expensive) pen kits?

Thank you for your help.

regardz.t


----------



## ed4copies

You MAY mean "Swiss gold", which is a term used by Berea on some of their "high end" kits      www.bereahardwoods.com

I don't know of any "kit" makers in Europe.  You can buy fountain components from Bock (German) and Schmidt makes SOME parts, maybe that's where you are headed???


----------



## penmaker56

There are no European made kits, all kits are from the orient. I keep in stock mechanisms, and parts from Schmidt in Germany, but they do not fit in any kits that I know of. If you wish to design and make your own kitless, please take a look at:http://www.richardlgreenwald.com


----------



## WildcatHollow

*Pen Kits: Pictures of some examples*

I found these photos on Flickr. They were made by Richard Merritt.  I don't think he's active any longer.  Please take a minute to look at them and let me know if they look familiar to anyone? Any idea where they might be sourced?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardmerritt/sets/72157615875970057/

Thank you for your help.

t.


----------



## TellicoTurning

I'll leave this to others to answer with more definitive answer, but those look like the Jr. Gent kits and the Sketch pen kits from CSUSA.  Check your standard suppliers and I think you'll see what you are looking for.... Woodturners catalog,  PSI, Berea, Packard Woodworks, Woodcraft, Plus the resellers... Bear tooth, Arizona Silhouette, Woodturningz, woodnwhimsies, etc....


----------



## NewLondon88

Yep.. I saw Gent (or Jr?) Statesman, sketch pencil, cigar etc... maybe some other
kits that I'm not familiar with.. but they're available from the vendors we use


----------



## WildcatHollow

*Found: Elegant Pen Kits I was looking for.*

Thank you very much for your informative responses. I found what I was looking for at woodturnerscatalog.com

They have several models, including: Statesman, Lotus, Emperor, and Imperial. I've just ordered several, and will select one of them for the pen I'm producing for my daughter.

Now for the big decision: two-tone amboyan burl, or an acrylic? Or, something else?

Any recommendations?


----------



## skiprat

WildcatHollow said:


> Any recommendations?


 
Flashy kit + plain blank = good pen :biggrin:

Plain kit + flashy blank = good pen :biggrin:

Plain kit + plain blank = boring pen 

Flashy blank + flashy kit = gaudy pen 

just my tuppence worth:wink:


----------



## hunter-27

skiprat said:


> Flashy kit + plain blank = good pen :biggrin:
> 
> Plain kit + flashy blank = good pen :biggrin:
> 
> Plain kit + plain blank = boring pen
> 
> Flashy blank + flashy kit = gaudy pen
> 
> just my tuppence worth:wink:


 Verry good summary Skip. :wink:


----------



## WildcatHollow

*Thanks Skip...*

Very good advice.

It causes me to re-calibrate, and perform further investigation. 

Thank you.

Regards,

t.


----------



## JimMc7

You might consider an ornate kit with an otherwise plain material like alternate ivory and having it laser engraved (e.g., with graduation date and/or photo of her or a school/university icon).

Ken Nelson at Kallenshaan Woods specializes in pen barrel/cap engraving and provides excellent service in my experience. At the time, it was less than 1 week from the day I mailed until I had the engraved pen blanks returned.  Search "wedding pens" for several examples of pen engraving.


----------



## DJS588

*British pen kits*

You might want to look at:
www.ukpenkits.com 
They sell kits made in GB

DJ


----------



## Gary Max

Those kits that are imported from SE Asia also---it's a reseller.


----------

